# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ηχεία Αυτοκινήτου] προβλημα με subwoofer

## rexton32

Πρωτα απ ολα καλησπερα.
Ειχα ενα carpc στο αυτοκινητο και ενα 5καναλο ενισχυτη + SUBWOOFER περνωντας το αυτοκινητο απ το πλυντηριο αυτοκινητων δεν δουλευε ο ενισχυτης τομ παω τεχνικο μου λεει καηκε περνω ενα αλλον ultimate t3 5600 μετα απο αρκετο καιρο παει και το carpc ε σχιζετε και το sub και περνω σαν πηγη το sony dsx-a210ui και το kenwood kfc-w112s. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν ανοιγω την πηγη μετα κανα τριλεπτο κοβουν τα ηχεια και παιζει μονο το woofer.οπως ηταν συνδεμενα ετσι τα ξανασυνδεσα η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι το carpc ειχε εξοδο για sub ενω το sony εχει 2 rca για εξοδο.Τι στην ευχη φταει?

https://imgur.com/NqpHDhI
https://imgur.com/LMroWOX
http://www.kenwood.eu/car/speakers/s.../?view=details
https://imgur.com/Cy1M9PL
https://imgur.com/G1WdsHc
https://www.sony.gr/electronics/dekt...30691371079843

----------

